# Schöne kleine Fische



## bugmenot (1. Juni 2012)

Wie ihr vielleicht schon gelesen habt will ich mir n nächster Zeit einen teich graben (bis 2500l).

Ich hätte am liebsten Notropis chrosomus, die sind aber bei mir in Österreich (genauer Oberösterreich) glaube ich nicht leicht zu bekommen.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen welche fische euch noch einfallen, es soll en nicht zu große, schön gefärbte fische sein.
Die optik ist mir am wichtigsten, preis eher nebensache,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
DANKE
mfg


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*

Hallo,

bei der Teichgröße  kommen eigentlich nur noch Goldelritzen  als farbige Fische in Frage.


----------



## bugmenot (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*

Oder weiß irgendwer wo man diese Notropis chrosomus her bekommt?

mfg


----------



## katja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*

http://www.notropis-zucht.de/


----------



## bugmenot (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*



katja schrieb:


> http://www.notropis-zucht.de/



Versand nur innerhalb Deutschland


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*



bugmenot schrieb:


> Versand nur innerhalb Deutschland


Du kannst in Deinem Profil auch andere Länder angeben, dann ist es für die Leser einfacher zu verstehen wo Du denn zuhause bist.
Wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist und jemand in Deiner Nähe (noch auf deutschem Grund, sei es nun jemand aus dem Forum oder jemand aus Deinem Bekanntenkreis)  wohnt, dann könnte man vielleicht damit "eine Brücke" schlagen und derjenige bestellt und Du holst sie ab.
Wobei Du Dich vorher informieren solltest, wie das ist mit dem Grenzübertritt mit den Tieren.
Nicht das Du bei einer Stichprobe kontrolliert wirst und dann eine Problem hast.


----------



## bekamax (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*



bugmenot schrieb:


> Oder weiß irgendwer wo man diese Notropis chrosomus her bekommt?
> 
> mfg



Hallo bugmenot & all

das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe auch schon versucht, diese Fische zu bekommen. Erfolglos.

Liebe Grüße aus der Weststeiermark
Karin


----------



## bugmenot (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*

Hallo

achso du bist auch aus Österreich, darf ich Fragen wo du überall probiert hast sie zu bekommen?
Hat irgendjemand hier diese fische zuhause? :/

Mfg


----------



## katja (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*

fragt doch mal werner (wp-3d), der die von mir genannte zucht betreibt, hier direkt, vielleicht kennt er "zuchtkollegen" in österreich 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=1466


----------



## bugmenot (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, habe ich gerade gemacht.
Danke
Mfg


----------



## bekamax (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*



bugmenot schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> achso du bist auch aus Österreich, darf ich Fragen wo du überall probiert hast sie zu bekommen?
> Hat irgendjemand hier diese fische zuhause? :/
> ...



Hi,
ich habe einerseits übers Netz im Großraum Graz gesucht, andererseits schaue ich immer wieder beim einzigen großen Tier- und Tierbedarfsfachgeschäft, übrigens das einzige,das es hier in der Nähe gibt, und das Teichfische führt (anscheinend wirkliche Fachleute, die Kunden kommen aus Kärnten, Slovenien und Ungarn...). No way.

Teichtechnisch sagen sich hier wohl Fuchs und Has "Gut Nacht" 

LG
Karin


----------



## Joschiiie96 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schöne kleine Fische*

Hallo!

schau mal bei zoo & co nach. Bei uns in st. pölten haben die immer elritzn, gründlinge unso...

LG


----------

